
Is Google Destroying Our Memory? - unitedacademics
http://www.ua-magazine.com/is-google-destroying-our-memory/
======
FroshKiller
The link to the paper seems to be dead, but I'm interested in reading more.

Personally, I have a poor memory and have made use of what the post calls
"transactive memory" (great to have such a perfect name for it) to compensate
for years. I've never felt like I was more reliant on Google than on, say, my
mother or my friends.

But if you talk about the acquisition of knowledge rather than retention,
Google is definitely a primary tool I'm very reliant on. There aren't many
topics anymore that I started learning about by asking a friend or co-worker
rather than gathering sources from Google first.

~~~
unitedacademics
Apologies. The link should be working properly now. Thanks for pointing that
out. About the transactive memory, there is also a nice article, on scientific
american magazine, about the topic:
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-internet-
has-b...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-internet-has-become-
the-external-hard-drive-for-our-memories/)

~~~
FroshKiller
Thanks for the further reading! I really appreciate it.

